# Rear muffler delete?



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

I ran my car with just the rear mufflers off and ir sounded great but it looked terrible obviously with the tail pipes missing. 
So I'm just wondering if anyone makes a replacement piece with a straight pipe or resonator that I could buy until I get the money for a full exhaust.

-Harry-


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Rear Exhaust Tips*

There are a few places.
Ebay actually had some homemade tips missing the mufflers.
They were really weak.

I bought the Chromed Afterburner flow thru mufflers with tips from KOOKS 
They bolt right up no problems.

They also have the complete flow thru pipes with tips for 1/2 the price of the mufflers and tips.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't even imagine how loud that must be. You took it for a spin and could still live with it?


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> I can't even imagine how loud that must be. You took it for a spin and could still live with it?


It sounded a bit on the sloppy side but all and all i liked it. Its not like it was open headers

-Harry-


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

As did srs (above), I bought the Kooks Afterburners. Man, I love the exhaust note with these axle-backs and they look great. My GTO is not my daily driver but since I've installed the Afterburners (takes about an hour and you don't have to raise the car), I have to drive it to work once a week.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

The gto sounds so sick without the oem cats and resonators, im running around right now with pacesetters long tubes and a corsa catback, every 2 years ill put on my catted midpipe for emissions, but other than that i could roll a golfball through my headers and out the tailpipe. Sounds great! :willy:


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> As did srs (above), I bought the Kooks Afterburners. Man, I love the exhaust note with these axle-backs and they look great. My GTO is not my daily driver but since I've installed the Afterburners (takes about an hour and you don't have to raise the car), I have to drive it to work once a week.


I couldnt find them on website, do you have any info or a link where I can buy them?

-Harry-


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

FireChicken said:


> I couldnt find them on website, do you have any info or a link where I can buy them?
> 
> -Harry-


Nevermind found it


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

*Muffler deleted*

My 04 has deleted mufflers. Car was like that when I bought it. Guy/dealer removed mufflers and welded in 2 straight pipes. Looks good but its too loud and gargoly sounding for me. Got a OBX cat back off ebay. If have time this weekend I will install.


----------

